# Good spot to share some old photos



## Mat (Nov 8, 2020)

I was reading the topic about sock hops, remembering the early fifties school years.  There is a black and white of my old elementary school Cooley in Houston Texas.  If you look at the photo close you will notice there was a half basement on the corner and that was where we had dance lessons.  I was paired with my neighbor that lived across the street from me.  She was a pretty girl but had sweaty hands, I hated the class.  I guess I should give her a little slack since there was no air conditioned schools in the 50s.  Sadly the old building was razed not too long ago and a new school was built to the right of the photo same property.  The old school was surrounded with mulberry trees, you can imagine what the place looked like down the hallways and on the ceilings.  It was almost as bad as another school which had Japanese Persimmons .  ;0)

https://ibb.co/album/KKRN1H


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2020)

These were fun to look at!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 9, 2020)

Mat said:


> There is a black and white of my old elementary school Cooley in Houston Texas.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 9, 2020)

This is a  picture of our original elementary school.  I think it had 4 classroom.  By the time I moved to that town, the new one had  been built and was modern and much larger by comparison.  I only attended that school for one year.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 9, 2020)

My high school. It’s now apartments for the elderly.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 9, 2020)

My high school in Chicago..
.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 9, 2020)

Mat, that was quite a collection of photos and it reminded me of so many people and places.
Thanks


----------



## 911 (Nov 10, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> My high school in Chicago..
> .


Ken, what's the name?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2020)

911 said:


> Ken, what's the name?


Lane Tech


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

My old Junior/Senior High School  building ....in Ohio   ... today it is a Middle School.  
Auditorium   is in the back... had dances there.


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

I went to kindergarten, 1st, 3rd and 4th grade here. It is no longer a school, but I'm not sure who owns it anymore or what use it's being put.



The school where I went to 2nd grade no longer exists. It was torn down decades ago.

This was where I attended 5, 6, 7 & 8th grades. That is now also vacant.



A new school was built in the late 1960 and all grades were moved there. This is where I went to high school.  I think the older schools had more character as buildings.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 10, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> My high school in Chicago..
> .


Wow, what was the size of the student body, Ken?  Looks like a college.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2020)

Mat said:


> I was reading the topic about sock hops, remembering the early fifties school years.  There is a black and white of my old elementary school Cooley in Houston Texas.  If you look at the photo close you will notice there was a half basement on the corner and that was where we had dance lessons.  I was paired with my neighbor that lived across the street from me.  She was a pretty girl but had sweaty hands, I hated the class.  I guess I should give her a little slack since there was no air conditioned schools in the 50s.  Sadly the old building was razed not too long ago and a new school was built to the right of the photo same property.  The old school was surrounded with mulberry trees, you can imagine what the place looked like down the hallways and on the ceilings.  It was almost as bad as another school which had Japanese Persimmons .  ;0)
> 
> https://ibb.co/album/KKRN1H


I remember these cars, @Mat! We called them Batman cars.


----------



## Mat (Nov 10, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I remember these cars, @Mat! We called them Batman cars.


They were very popular and often you would see two in one family.  I would prefer that Cameo sitting next to the batman car.  When my Aunt passed long after this photo was taken that same truck was sitting in the barn with bales of hay in the bed.  My Uncle pictured here had been dead for 20 years and the other Aunt got it and all the property , she gave it to her son knowing the Truck had been promised to my cousin.  He was really mad after that and had nothing to do with her.  The two dogs are Pizza the small dog my Uncle is holding up, and Pancho the big dog.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> I went to kindergarten, 1st, 3rd and 4th grade here. It is no longer a school, but I'm not sure who owns it anymore or what use it's being put.
> 
> View attachment 132790
> 
> ...


"There's no school, like an old school"!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2020)

Great thread, Matt!  Thanks!


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Lane Tech


*Great school!*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2020)

Mat said:


> They were very popular and often you would see two in one family.  I would prefer that Cameo sitting next to the batman car.  When my Aunt passed long after this photo was taken that same truck was sitting in the barn with bales of hay in the bed.  My Uncle pictured here had been dead for 20 years and the other Aunt got it and all the property , she gave it to her son knowing the Truck had been promised to my cousin.  He was really mad after that and had nothing to do with her.  The two dogs are Pizza the small dog my Uncle is holding up, and Pancho the big dog.


Pizza and Pancho, how cute!
Not familiar with a Cameo, but yes Batmobiles were all over town when I was a child.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Wow, what was the size of the student body, Ken?  Looks like a college.


*Lane is the largest high school in Chicago with over 4,000 students. It's been around forever and used to be boy's only. Currently it's a college prep school with selective admission. *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 11, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Lane is the largest high school in Chicago with over 4,000 students. It's been around forever and used to be boy's only. Currently it's a college prep school with selective admission. *


It was all boys when I attended..


----------



## 911 (Nov 11, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> My old Junior/Senior High School  building ....in Ohio   ... today it is a Middle School.
> Auditorium   is in the back... had dances there.


Looks like Mentor.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2020)

That's a pretty, tidy little school.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2020)

Proud  kid with his first car.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Pizza and Pancho, how cute!
> Not familiar with a Cameo, but yes Batmobiles were all over town when I was a child.



Smooth sided Chevy trucks made from 1955 to 1958. I'm with Mat... Very desirable.


----------

